# Shiny Suds



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

YouTube - Shiny Suds


----------



## Fiver (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh god!


----------



## Jackie (Nov 21, 2009)

Fiver said:


> Oh god!



That was my reaction too!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 21, 2009)

I now fear my shower!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2009)

:lol:

"Loofah. Loofah. Loofah...."   :rofl:


----------

